# Cannot mount nfs

## sk8harddiefast

Hi. I try to mount my FreeNAS using nfs but I have some problems. I have enabled NFS on kernel.

I installed nfs-utils.

I add: rpcbind, nfs and nfsmount on boot process.

This is my /etc/fstab

```

192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault           /mnt/Mirror     nfs     rw      0 0

192.168.1.4:/mnt/raidon-stripe/dataspeed        /mnt/Stripe      nfs     rw      0 0

192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-500                     /mnt/500          nfs     rw      0 0
```

This is my /etc/hosts

```
192.168.1.4 FreeNAS
```

During restart

```
ember@gentoo /etc $ sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart

Password: 

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

ember@gentoo /etc $ sudo /etc/init.d/nfsmount restart

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

ember@gentoo /etc $ sudo /etc/init.d/rpcbind restart 

 * Unmounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS statd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping idmapd ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping rpcbind ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting rpcbind ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting idmapd ...

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

ember@gentoo /etc $ 
```

During boot is not mounting the drives but when I login and restart the services or mount them manually, they mount just fine.

What I miss? What I do wrong?

----------

## Maitreya

I noticed this same behaviour. 

A dirty workaround is to add "mount -a" to local.d

----------

## sk8harddiefast

How to add this on /etc/local.d

What I must write?

----------

## Hu

What error message is printed during boot?  You failed to mark the mounts as netdev, so they might try to mount too early.

----------

## Maitreya

Don't add it to local.d

Apparently I had no idea what I was doing.

Like Hu hinted. Add _netdev to mount options and the netmount init script will take care of bringing them up and down.

----------

## krinn

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I add: rpcbind, nfs and nfsmount on boot process.
> 
> 

 

if you mean boot runlevel, you're wrong, nfsmount goes into default runlevel

----------

